# Did I blow out my Monster Guts power supply?



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Last year I put together a hanging man prop using one of the Monster Guts second quality wiper motors and one of their 5V 5 Amp power supplies. It was only running during ToT and a couple times the armature got bound up in the clothing and stalled. Towards the end of ToT the prop stopped working.

I just got around to tearing this prop apart and checking out the components. I hooked the motor up to a 12v 1500 mA supply and it ran fine. I hooked it up to a 12v 800 mA and it wouldn't move. I could push the arm to start the motor and it would turn almost a full turn very slowly and then stop.

The motor doesn't move at all using the 5v 5 amp supply. And when I shake the supply I hear something rattling inside.

1) Did I blow the 5 amp supply either by letting it stall or just by putting too much weight on the prop? It was a PVC frame with jeans on the legs and latex feet.

2) Is this normal behavior for a wiper motor? I used them a few times but I've never researched the minimum power they need to start. Is it common that a motor wouldn't move using a power source of 800 mA?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sounds like the 5A supply is cooked. Don't know what could be rattling around in there, though. The 800mA supply is probably too small for the motor, the lowest current I've used successfully has also been 1.5A.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

You may want to see if your power supply has screws holding it together, enabling you to open it up. Some of these supplies have a fuse inside that can be replaced. I popped the one for my Gemy Witch and after I opened up the supply, I was able to solder in a fuse holder and put in a new fuse in place of the "permanent" fuse in the unit. Worth a shot.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Nope, no screws on the power supply. Think I'll force my way in just to check it out (carefully of course). Hate to lose that PS, it was $16.


----------

